# They´re Everywhere, They´re Everywhere



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

A good friend of ouy who is a Zapoteco Indian having been raised in Teotitlan del Valle, Oaxaca sells rugs in Puerto Vallarta made by his extended family in the Oaxaca Valley in Teotitlan. We are good friends with many in his family some of who live and selll family rugs in various parts of Jalisco.

He is a great guy but naive in the ways of the world so that led to this scenario. The other day, as he waited at an intersection in Puerto Vallarta at a red light, some guy in an old clunker automobile ran into him as he was stationary waiting for the light to change. The car that ran into him had Guerrero plates. Immediately after that clunker ran into him a transito officer pulled alongside and indicated that the fault of the accident was indeterminable and the parties involved would have to settle the matter at which point the transit official sped off with the admonition that should the parties not settle the issue among thmselves, he would tow both cars to an impound lot indefinitely and throw them both in jail. The other party then demanded that our friend pay him 25,000 Pesos, hand over the original factura to his car and leave his car parked on the other partys property and our friend naively agreed to this idea. as opposed to having his car towed and impounded.

Fortunately, later another member of the family got ahold of this information, hired an attorney and stopped this blatant attempt to steal our friends car. Without her intervention, these guys would have gotten away with this and would have stolen his car and his money.

Later the clunker was found to have discarded the Guerrero plates and had Jalisco plates. All stolen.

Here is what you need to know
* Mexico is full of gangs whose purpose is to create phony accidents and extort money or property from innocent victims such as our friend.
* The transit cop crooks are often in cohorts with these gang members and are at least as crooked as they are.
* These phony traffic accidents instigated by these gang members throughout Mexico are as common as rice in China.

Watch your ass and never believe anything but certainly never _ever_ turn over your vehicle and its factura to anybody,* EVER* unlesss you are in the process of selling your car, This business of protecting your original factura for an automobile purchased in Mexico is far more important than it is in the U.S and you can forget copies as a substitute..


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks for the warning.

So many con games to prey upon people.


----------

